# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Entensys выпустил UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.1

## SDA

Компания Entensys, отечественный разработчик программных решений в области сетевой безопасности и организации доступа в интернет, объявила о выходе новой версии UserGate Proxy & Firewall 5.1. 

Одной из ключевых новых функций стал контроль потоковых данных, который UserGate осуществляет для протокола HTTP. Отныне программа умеет определять типы передаваемых ресурсов, таких как видео и аудиоданные, изображения или документы различного типа, и, в зависимости от предопределенных правил, разрешает или блокирует передачу данных через прокси-сервер. 

В DNS-модуле новой версии UserGate также реализована обработка запросов MX, PTR и нерекурсивных запросов. Запись типа MX (Mail Exchanger) определяет местоположение почтового сервера, обслуживающего связанный домен. Записи типа PTR предназначены для определения названия сайта по его IP-адресу. 

В то же время, расширен функционал удаленного администрирования программы – в версии 5.1 появилась возможность удаленного перезапуска UserGate при помощи консоли администрирования. 

Среди прочих усовершенствований UserGate 5.1 стоит отметить значительное обновление алгоритма опроса DNS-серверов: если в настройках программы указано несколько доменных серверов, UserGate будет опрашивать сервера, опираясь на время их реакции. Если один DNS-сервер задерживает ответ, UserGate автоматически выполнит запрос ко всем остальным DNS-серверам.

Статистические отчеты по посещению интернет-ресурсов теперь можно создавать в формате OpenOffice Calc, кроме того, реализована возможность формирования отчетов по телефонным звонкам, совершенным пользователями локальной сети посредством протокола SIP. 

Для организации комплексной фильтрации трафика, включая трафик NAT, UserGate 5.1 использует обновленный механизм фильтрации сайтов по категориям от BrightCloud. В новой версии фильтрации проведена значительная работа по дальнейшему расширению покрытия русскоязычной части интернета. 

Важные изменения в программе также произошли в интерфейсе – теперь программа способна поддерживать переключаемый интерфейс нескольких языков, включая ввод любых языковых символов; а также способна работать на любых совместимых языковых версиях ОС Windows.

http://www.usergate.ru/products/history_usergate.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

